# Super Spacer - $250 (Rancho Cordova, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 16, 2020)

Rotary table - tools - by owner - sale
					

The drive gear to make it spin has a flat spot in it and you have to manually spin it through it...



					sacramento.craigslist.org
				




Bob Korves, can you pick this up for me?!


----------

